# Dancing in the Movies



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2014)

:clap:  I'm pretty sure I've seen the full versions of all of those dances.  That was a great.  Thanks for the video share.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2014)

You're so welcome, there was one I loved, but not in there but it's the one called "Abraham" in White christmas.  I 'll see if I can find it


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice.    Not sure I can place it; love her outfit.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 15, 2014)

Got my foot atapping. Nice.  Loved those pelvic thrusts  !


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Got my foot atapping. Nice.  Loved those pelvic thrusts  !



Here you are again John, by the way, the one on the right is Don Rickles, LOL!!

[video=dailymotion;xajp7q]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xajp7q_rowan-martin-s-laugh-in-clip-11_music[/video]


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2014)

Travolta can certainly dance. I had John on one of my flights, I believe it was LA to Denver or maybe Albuquerque, anyway, as everyone knows, John is a very good pilot. I believe we were in a Boeing 757 on that flight and John asked if he could visit the flight deck. I told him absolutely. He said that if he had to choose his vocation in life all over again, he would have been a pilot. I told him that it's not too late. He said it would be great to take this plane up. I told him, yes, it will be.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nothing like Dirty Dancing to get you moving...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

Gene Kelly...Singing...and dancin' in the rain.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Nice.    Not sure I can place it; love her outfit.



Did I ever let you know it's from White Christmas April?? I forget this post you did


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2014)

Really wanted to find the best "short" clip I could, but Riverdance is not something you can really experience in a short blurp.  So I just picked one, and if you want to see a full show, there are several on Youtube, just type in Michael Flatley Riverdance  I LOVE this and actually got to see one in Vegas, although not Michael Flatley's production. Added in one more of that finale of Lord of the Dance:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------

